# splitting/networking options



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I know a lot of this has been done to death, and I've read a good bit of it, but my situation is slightly different. First off, I know the TV2 output is SD only, and if I split TV1, I will see the same thing on both. I have no problem with that.

What I am looking for is the best way to access the content on my 622, *in HD*, from two (or more) locations in the house.

The scenario is this: SO and I are watching a program/movie on the 622 in the media room. One or both of us gets tired, and wants to go to bed. We pause the show, change into our jammies, and climb into bed. Turn on bedroom TV, set it to 622 output, and continue watching from the point where it was paused. Is that so hard? We do it now with TV2 output, but we're getting ready to upgrade the BR set from a tiny SD set to a flat panel, and I want that content to be HD now.

Eventually, we'll have a third HD set in the LR, which shares a wall with the BR, so it would be nice if I was able to extend this without too much trouble.

If there is some sort of SlingDVR with ethernet capabilites in the works, that would be ideal, but I don't want to wait 5 years for it. I want to know what can I do in the next few months without spending as much as the cost of another flat panel.

-Chris


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

4HiMarks said:


> I know a lot of this has been done to death, and I've read a good bit of it, but my situation is slightly different. First off, I know the TV2 output is SD only, and if I split TV1, I will see the same thing on both. I have no problem with that.
> 
> What I am looking for is the best way to access the content on my 622, *in HD*, from two (or more) locations in the house.
> 
> ...


Could actually be easier then that, run HDMI to one tv and Components w/audio to the other. There has also been mention of an HDMI splitter. It is a matter of buying long cables to farther tv. Leaving 622 in single mode, IR and UHF remotes come with receiver for the first two locations.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Passive HDMI splitters don't really work reliably (or at all). There were a couple on the market for a while, but they were so unreliable that they seem to have been withdrawn.

Active HDMI splitters are quite expensive, but they do work well.

The cheapest method would be to use component cables. Simple RCA Y-splitters will work for 2 TVs, and if you need more, you can buy a component video distribution amp that will have 3-4 outputs.

The only issue with component cables is that at some point down the road, the networks plan to start purposely restricting the resolution to 480p (as upscaling DVD players already do for their component outputs, and Blu-Ray will in 2012). The reason is because they don't want people capturing HD signals, and with those analog component outputs, they have no DRM protection. HDMI has DRM built in to the spec, so they can allow full resolution on HDMI.

Dish's and DirecTV's MPEG4 receivers are all designed to respect those restrictions from the networks, as they are legally required to be. Cable boxes do too. At some point, the networks WILL lock down the "analog hole" in their DRM scheme. 2012 is a likely time, especially since Blu-Ray is already locked in for then.

Just something to keep in mind as you look over your options.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

I use 2 cat5e to run component video, digital audio, stereo and IR remote to my second room. Using CE Labs CAT5TX / RX equipment. Allows for easy additions.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Cat 5 is a possibility. There are even some companies promising one cable instead of 2. There is also Owlink optical. I've also read something regarding R5000 and Sage TV or Windows Media Center, but haven't quite figured out if that is right for me. Slingbox is another option. Then there is the external HDD on 2 boxes solution. That probably wouldn't work for pausing and restarting, and I'm not even sure if it's enabled yet. There are many possibilities, but which one is best? I don't want to guess wrong when it's going to cost the better part of a grand to implement.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

Maybe I'm missing something here, and I'm in a bit of a hurry now, but why not record rather than pause. Go upstairs, get your jammies on, climb in bed and start watching the recording program from the start time?


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

jgurley said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, and I'm in a bit of a hurry now, but why not record rather than pause. Go upstairs, get your jammies on, climb in bed and start watching the recording program from the start time?


The program is already recorded. We have started watching it from the beginning. We don't want to watch the beginning again, or FF through to find where we left off.

That also doesn't address my question, which was how to get the HD signal up from downstairs. It doesn't really matter whether it is live or recorded for that, only that it is "in" the 622, and I want to get it out. Sure, I could get another 622, but then I would have to set up all recordings twice, and we would have to go through the FF process above that we want to avoid. It is less hassle (on an ongoing basis once the cabling is run) to have just one DVR, until ATSC modulators become affordable, or someone invents NAS for DVRs.

-Chris


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

http://www.svideo.com/ext-hdtv-cat5.html

http://www.svideo.com/ypbprhdmi.html

Here are a couple of choices for you to look at.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Gremraf said:


> http://www.svideo.com/ext-hdtv-cat5.html


HDMI over Cat5e
Part No. EXT-HDMI-CAT5X US*$499.00* I can get 50ft HDMI cables for a lot less than $500.



> http://www.svideo.com/ypbprhdmi.html


COMPONENT Video + Digital Audio to HDMI Converter
Why would I want to convert component to HDMI when I have HDMI already? Again, just running an HDMI cable would be cheaper, since I still need to cover the distance from box to set, either before, or after the conversion.

I am aware of such products, and numerous others that I already mentioned. What I don't know is how they perform "in the real world." Don't just give me a link. I know how to use Google too. Give me something only you can give: tell me what you have and why you think it is better than some other product or method. I can't be the only 622 owner who has wanted to do this.

-Chris


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> What I am looking for is the best way to access the content on my 622, *in HD*, from two (or more) locations in the house.
> 
> -Chris


Sorry I didn't have more info for you. Was just trying to answer this question.

I used these products on a commercial job site to interface 24 Moving lights with built in cameras.

Sounds like a long hdmi cable is all you really need.


----------



## peridigm (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if this will work but Cables To Go has a product line called Rapidrun.

http://www.cablestogo.com/categories.asp?cat_id=4100

Basically multiple cables merged into one that you run through the walls and then connect the appropriate ends at both ends. I've used it for long VGA cables for projector installations. It's quality stuff.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Gremraf said:


> Sorry I didn't have more info for you. Was just trying to answer this question.
> 
> I used these products on a commercial job site to interface 24 Moving lights with built in cameras.
> 
> Sounds like a long hdmi cable is all you really need.


That's the question I asked. "What is the *best way*?"

I am starting to lean in the direction of a long HDMI cable. It just seems like there should be something better out there.

-Chris


----------



## digitald (Apr 3, 2007)

The best way & probably the least expensive would be the cat5 system, long runs of hdmi are expensive & you may need to boost the signal depending on the length of the cable. If your distance is not that far 50' or less then the RapidRun system that was all ready mentioned would be the way to go. Don't forget you will also need to get an IR repeater for remote 1 to work from the bedroom not sure if remote 2 will turn on the HD outputs never tried it if it does then no repeater.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Buy.Com has the 500Gb. WD My Book Essential for $99.99 w/free shipping.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

digitald said:


> The best way & probably the least expensive would be the cat5 system, long runs of hdmi are expensive & you may need to boost the signal depending on the length of the cable. If your distance is not that far 50' or less then the RapidRun system that was all ready mentioned would be the way to go. Don't forget you will also need to get an IR repeater for remote 1 to work from the bedroom not sure if remote 2 will turn on the HD outputs never tried it if it does then no repeater.


The cat 5 system mentioned above is $500. Monoprice has 50' HDMI cables for about $50. How is cat 5 cheaper? Remote 2 controls the box as much as remote 1 does.

-Chris


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> Buy.Com has the 500Gb. WD My Book Essential for $99.99 w/free shipping.


???


----------



## digitald (Apr 3, 2007)

all of your on screen graphics with remote 2 are generated only on the rf line if your running hd output from receiver remote 2 does nothing. I don't know what the length of your run would be or how difficult running wires through your walls would be or for that matter how professional you want it to look at each wall but running a 50' HDMI cable w/ ends on & the round filters on each end will be no picnic. The cat5 might run a little more money but you will be guaranteed of best quality pic w/ simplest install. There seems too be some more product coming out that will do this so the prices should be dropping some.
Here is an alternative http://www.beachaudio.com/ETHEREAL/...ource=froogle&GTKW=hdmi-cat5d&GCID=C12585x003
If you are seriously looking into getting a third hd set in the near future you probably should put the money towards another receiver & maybe share an external hard drive between the two? Not too sure how that works but it is avaiable through dish for an extra one time fee.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I still don't understand. Running cat 5 through the wall would be about the same difficulty as running HDMI. Pulling cable is pulling cable. It isn't the size or shape of the ends that makes it hard. 

I also don't see how converting from HDMI, through 4 extra jacks (HDMI -> RJ45x2 ==== RJ45x2-> HDMI) would produce a better quality picture and be simpler than straight HDMI. Sounds like a troubleshooting nightmare if something were to go bad. 

Ten times the price isn't "a little more money" either. $300 from Beach Audio is a little better, but it's still not close enough to a $50 HDMI cable. 

I already have another receiver (a 921), but the content I want to watch is recorded on my 622. If Dish had a way to share content between DVRs, that would be fantastic. I'd sign up for another one tomorrow. I expect something like that will come along eventually, especially in light of the Sling Media acquisition, but there are some DRM issues to work out first. Once content can be shared over a private home network, the potential for P2P over the Internet rears its head, and we all know how the content owners (Hollywood) feel about that. 

Programming everything to record twice "just in case" I want to watch it upstairs, is not a very appealing solution, especially since then I will also have to delete everything twice after having watched it. 

-Chris


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

digitald said:


> all of your on screen graphics with remote 2 are generated only on the rf line if your running hd output from receiver remote 2 does nothing.


I tested it, and remote 2 does everything remote 1 does (in Single mode). In what way do you mean it does nothing?

I still don't understand why HDMI to cat 5 is a better solution than just running a long HDMI cable.

-Chris


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

4HiMarks said:


> I tested it, and remote 2 does everything remote 1 does (in Single mode). In what way do you mean it does nothing?
> 
> I still don't understand why HDMI to cat 5 is a better solution than just running a long HDMI cable.
> 
> -Chris


Remote 2 will not allow you to make specific changes in the receiver's preferences, otherwise it does do everything else.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

4HiMarks said:


> I tested it, and remote 2 does everything remote 1 does (in Single mode). In what way do you mean it does nothing?
> 
> I still don't understand why HDMI to cat 5 is a better solution than just running a long HDMI cable.
> 
> -Chris


The maximum straight cable run without signal loss for HDMI is 50 feet, CAT5/5e is 300 feet. You gain a lot of distance swapping over to CAT5/5e


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

garys said:


> Remote 2 will not allow you to make specific changes in the receiver's preferences, otherwise it does do everything else.


That doesn't matter if I just want to watch a recorded program in the bedroom then. I'm not going to be changing preferences on my way to bed.

-Chris


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> The maximum straight cable run without signal loss for HDMI is 50 feet, CAT5/5e is 300 feet. You gain a lot of distance swapping over to CAT5/5e


So if I only need 50 ft or less, I should go with HDMI?

-Chris


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

4HiMarks said:


> So if I only need 50 ft or less, I should go with HDMI?
> 
> -Chris


In theory, sure. The other thing you can run into is that it's hard to pull HDMI through walls because you can't terminate your own ends with it. CAT5 is easy to teminate.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

4HI,

This is not a Dish-specific issue and you will find more discussion in avsforum's Home A/V Distribution & Networking forum.

Either here or there, you will find various personal experiences as to the use of +50 ft. runs of either HDMI or component to your second HD display. When I was doing similar research last fall, I could not identify a "best" solution.

Somewhat like those typical questions of "What type of OTA antenna works best for my situation?".

There is no best solution. Depending on your budget (and considering some tolerance for a certain level of wasted money on a failed attempt) and your access / ability to easily pull one or more cables to the 2nd display, you should pick the lowest cost option and give it a try.

I needed a 75ft run and was leaning towards HDMI but ultimately decided to invest a bit more in the cat5e solution noted above to provide future expansion, greater ease of pulling (2 small cables for which I could self-install connectors), IR remote capability (thus I could use a harmony remote rather than the POS Dish TV2 remote), etc. Plus, I knew that it would work.


----------

